# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  doble volteo

## impega0987

hola a todo.
llevo  unas cuantas semanas pracicando el doble volteo del libro cartomagia fundamental de vicente canuto, y me sale bastante bien
pero muxas veces embez de dos cartas son tres las que cojo y no me doy cuenta de que son 3.
teneis alguna tecnica o algun truco para koger las ke kerais¿?¿?

----------


## magikko

"Doble volteo con 3 cartas"  x0D

Puede ser que lo que estás haciendo es que lo haces muy rapido y por eso no te das cuenta de que tomas mas de las que necesitas.

Creo que la mejor tecnica es la seguridad de lo que estás haciendo, que estés seguro que son dos y luego lo haces. Mas que nada es tiempo lo que necesita uno, haslo todos los dias lento y pausado, que te guste la forma en que se vé, viendo que no tenga errores, la velocidad y el buen manejo llegan solos. Por ahí escuche que un DL se tiene practicando bien a los 6 meses

Bueno, "restandole importancia" con la charla al momento del juego en el que lo vas a realizar, puedes hacer un breake tranquilamente con la cuenta del pulgar y nadie se fija, mas bien es cuentión de acostumbrar el tacto.

Saludos!

----------


## Kassidy

De todos modos, puedes decirle a alguien del público quelo haga por tí, así te da más juego, además si mal no recuerdo, en la presentación que te da el libro dice que lo haga el propio espectador y el mago de espaldas...

Es una buena solución si te da pereza hacerlo tú xD

----------


## swaze

Kassidy juro por lo que quieras que tu mensaje me ha desconcertado totalmente, a que te refieres con eso de que lo haga le publico.

Creo que te has equivocado de hilo al postear.

----------


## AceOfSpades

jajaja claramente.

"Oye, perdona, me puedes hacer aquí un DL ?? es que pretendo engañarte un poco, sabes, no ?"

jaja

a mi me costó un tiempo enterarme. Por mucho que corras, la magia no se aprende de hoy para mañana. Tienes que rumiarla, y eso necesita tiempo. Aceptar eso te va a llevar un tiempecito. 

Como Ascanio decía: "Los esquiadores aprenden a esquiar en verano"

----------


## buen_corcel

estoy con magikoko.

hazlo  muchas veces despacio y sin darte cuenta convertiras el movimiento en algo tuyo, practicamente automático. despues sale solo y con soltura.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Es que llegará el momento en que simplemente tocando el lado interno de la doble para voltearlo, ya sabes cuantas cartas has cogido. El tacto de dos no tiene nada que ver con el tacto de tres, parece un poco raro pero ya verás como te acaba pasando.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## ziko

En el mismo capitulo del doble volteo (parte primera) te explica el como 

contar en secreto..pulgar, extensiones etc..miratelo creo que es 

importante..

UN SALUDO!!

----------


## thrasher

Del DL con 3 cartas xD como te dijieron arriba es cosa tambien de sentir las cartas, osea q luego te daras cuenta solo instantaneamente si eske tienes 2 o 3, porq ovbiamente no es lo mismo, es mas grueso, simplemente se siente
si que paciensia nomas

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Una ayuda para hacer el DL es biselar las cartas hacia ti... no se si me explico...

----------


## armandotrompeta

Hola. A mi tambien me suele pasar eso de vez en cuando pero tranquilo, con práctica se consigue todo. Algun dia te saldra perfecto sin darte cuenta. Te deseo mucha suerte y ¡A practicar!

----------


## Kassidy

> Kassidy juro por lo que quieras que tu mensaje me ha desconcertado totalmente, a que te refieres con eso de que lo haga le publico.
> 
> Creo que te has equivocado de hilo al postear.


Juas, ahora que lo dices...

Perdón por el post... jajajaja, ahora que lo leo la verdad esque es bastante absurdo xD

Creía que se refería al juevo de volteo dos y corto :( esque estoy acostumbrado a que se le llame DL :(

Disculpad mi despiste, un día malo el de ayer...

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Lo de biselar las cartas es muy útil y muy seguro. Pero lo más seguro es que tú estés seguro de que tienes esas dos cartas, y para ello puedes repasar con el pulgar por el lado corto de detrás el número de cartas que cojiste. A veces, con ciertas barajas cojo 3 en vez de dos. Suelto la última, y ya está. Estoy de acuerdo con Faliny en cuanto a lo del tacto, la práctica hace que puedas saber si tienes 1, 2, 3 o las que sean.

----------


## The Black Prince

Pues yo hago el DL al tacto, sin que se descuadren incluso añadiendo algunos manejos y aún así no me fio ni un pelo, más de un chasco me he llevado con el DL y realmente es algo que me tiene bastante preocupado.

Un saludo,

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Fabián, yo estuve unos seis meses practicando dos tipos de DL al tacto, y no conseguí llegar a fiarme al 100% de ninguno de los dos. También me preocupaba bastante el asunto y lo consulte con alguien a quien considero maestro, la respuesta fue tajante: "el break es un elemento de seguridad", y llevaba toda la razón del mundo. Desde entonces abandoné el DL directo y no he vuelto a utilizarlo.

Cuidado, que yo aquí no quiero abrir un debato sobre si es mejor un tipo u otro de DL, yo solo cuento mi experiencia, cada uno con la suya. Conozco un mago que solo utiliza el directo y le va bien, vale, pero a mí me fue fatal y lo abandoné.

Otro mago al que considero maestro siempre me dice lo mismo cuando empiezo con alguna técnica: "Si practicando en tu casa, de cada 100 veces una te sale mal, cuando estés delante del público te va a salir mal", puede que sea un poco catastrofista, pero... ¿no es mejor llevar algo de lo que estamos seguros al 100%?. Y cuidado, que yo soy el primero al que le fallan las cosas... que la última vez que fui al círculo sevillano ya me reía por no llorar, hice un espectáculo de magia cómica, vamos...

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Kassidy

Unos de los DL que encuentro más útiles, dentro de mi limitada experiencia en este mundillo es el del break, haciendolo desplazando las cartas con el pulgar y volviendo a cuadrar con el indice y el corazón, mantienendo el break con el meñique...

El directo en mi opinión es más estético, más rápido y si estás jugando con la baraja y acostumbras a quien te vea, no se lo espera... pero claro, más de una vez he pillado una carta, o más de las que debería xD

----------


## Arkite

Personalmente con mi pequeña experiencia con el DL(ando loco practicandolo a diario) creo que llegado el punto en que uno siente las cartas como si fueran su mano puede arriesgarse.
Pero..¿merece la pena ese riesgo?....es que creo que un dl con break bien echo es igual de invisible que un dl sin break,la cosa es tener la baraja en la mano siempre en maneras naturales como la tienes sin  hacer el DL.Por lo que creo que es mejor un DL con break,por que para mi vale mas que duden a que me pillen.
Siempre puedes hacerles un saltito despues de haber metido el la carta mirando que no es una doble en el medio de la baraja,eso despejara las dudas respecto al DL anterior creo yo(aunque admito que yo no me atrevo a hacer el DL a la gente aun por miedo a eso,a que duden,,,,que el salto aun no lo tengo tan currado como para hacerlo tranquilamente a cualquiera en cualquier momento).

Y respecto al comienzo del post pues decirte que la opinion de este aprendiz como tu es que el tiempo nos dara esa seguridad para saber si llevas 2 o 3 cartas,yo a veces practicandolo tambien meto la pata,no me sale el break fluido por eso mismo,pero lo dicho,si todos los dias sin mirar haces DLs llegara un dia en el que solo con tocar la separacion sabras las cartas que llevas sin necesidad del break,y con el break ya no fallaras nunca.

Un saludo.

----------


## jorgeo

Yo creo que a todo el mundo nos ha pasado lo mismo al principio pero con mucha practica lo conseguiras. Y una vez lo domines intenta hacerlo sin mirar la baraja

----------


## Némesis

¡¡¡Doble lift directo forever!!!

(y entiéndase por directo sin breaks, simplemente "ir y coger dos")

----------


## Great Danton

Yo suelo hojear las cartas biseladas hacia mí con el pulgar derecho mientras hablo y la verdad es que casi siempre sale bien. OJO: casi siempre.

----------


## Azran

> ¡¡¡Doble lift directo forever!!!
> 
> (y entiéndase por directo sin breaks, simplemente "ir y coger dos")


Como el colacao, El mejor es el instantaneo  :D

----------


## Voidmain

El mejor es el instantaneo, sí. Pero por lo menos en mi caso no logro una efectividad del 100%, y al igual que a faliny, a mi el directo me ha dado más de un susto. 

Como cualquier posibilidad de fallo al realizar un juego me pone muy nervioso (lease sudores, balbuceos y tembleques varios), prefiero ir a lo seguro.
Por ello me decanto por una cuenta de pulgar (con la mano que sostiene la baraja) y empuje del doble mediante el músculo del mismo pulgar. Con un poco de gesticulación a la italiana pasa por un DL directo, aunque no lo sea.

Lo importante, al fin y al cabo, es que uno se sienta cómodo realizando la técnica y que el espectador no perciba nada sospechoso. Además, todavía no me he encontrado ningun juego en el que me viese obligado a optar por un DL directo. 

Supongo que es una cuestión de sangre fría, cosa de la que carezco. Aún y así sigo practicando el directo, a ver si con el tiempo consigo crear memoria muscular y me sale el 100% de las veces.

En resumidas cuentas, creo que para un principiante es más recomendable tirar de un DL seguro y fiable, dejando el directo para cuando se sienta más seguro con su magia.

----------


## Némesis

> En resumidas cuentas, creo que para un principiante es más recomendable tirar de un DL seguro y fiable, dejando el directo para cuando se sienta más seguro con su magia.


En eso llevas razón. Pero vale la pena aprender el directo en cuanto se pueda, porque da una sensación de unicartidad tremenda.

----------


## Voidmain

Completamente conforme, Némesis. En mi opinión el DL directo es como el salto, salvando las distancias claro. Se trata de técnicas que no son imprescindibles pero que dotan a tu magia de una economía de movimientos y simplelleza (dícese de la belleza resultante simplicidad) que refuerza muchos efectos. 

Y sí, creo que son técnicas a practicar desde los inicios, una vez dominadas las bases. Al comienzo como placer magico-onanista, y más adelante aplicándolas en los juegos ya existentes en tu repertorio. 

De todos modos, nunca hay que obsesionarse con ellas ya que se corre el riesgo, siendo principiante, de estancarse en ellas y dejar de lado técnicas mas apropiadas para tu nivel actual.

----------


## popt

Pues... la verdad es que estaba bastante de acuerdo con casi todo hasta ahora.

Sólo un par de cosas.

Hay que saber algo más aparte del directo porque para juegos de paquetes no son lo más recomendable (aunque digo yo que todo el que haga uno directo sabe hacer uno con preparación).

Creo que el directo es mejor en varios aspectos, pero sobre todo porque te quita el engorro de preparar el break.  Ahora, no creo que cause una mayor sensación de unicartidad, sobre todo comparado con otros breaks con preparación.  Mirad el DL económico de Carroll, con la sutileza de Juan, o el DL de Dámaso, ámbos tienen preparación y la sensación de unicartidad no es menor por no ser un DL al tacto.

Otra cosa que me ha chocado... ¿¿¿el salto es una técnica no imprescindible :Confused: ?? vamos, ni de borma.  Vale que puedas salir del paso sin hacer saltos, pero si hay tres técnicas que son imprescincibles son el salto, el empalme y el enfile.  Todo lo demás sí puede ser prescindible.

Tampoco creo que haya que matarse a practicar DL al tacto, yo prefiero practicar la preparación del break con una sola mano.  Aunque esto ya es cuestión de gustos.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Luis, siempre es un placer charlar contigo. No imaginas la pena que me dió no poder ir a Córdoba a conoceros a Busy y a tí, pero realmente me resultó imposible.

Me parece muy interesante lo que dices. Yo tampoco veo que el DL directo refuerce la unicartidad. Incluso algunas veces va en contra (aunque con esto me espero pedradas de más de uno). Si queremos DL's que refuercen esta propiedad tenemos que hablar de los que utilicen algún método de empuje, esos, esos si que son la patanegra de ese mundo.

Vamos a pensarlo, le pido a cualquiera que lea esto que coja una baraja (pero que la coja de verdad) y que le da la vuelta a la primera carta, sin pensar nada más. El 99% seguro que habéis utilizado el pulgar de la mano que sujeta para adelantar la carta, habéis hecho un empuje. ¿De verdad es más natural dejar la mano izquierda quieta, inmóvil, e intentar separar una carta con la yema del dedo índice derecho, para cogerla a continuación y hacer un volteo sobre la baraja?, yo no lo veo (aunque reconozco que hay magos a los que admiramos todos y que lo hacen así).

Vamos a hacer un DL tal y como cogeríamos una carta......... utilizas un DL por empuje. Pero tenemos un problema, y es que son muy dificiles, es que lo son y no se puede hacer otra cosa que practicar. Yo llevo unos cinco meses practicando a diario la ola, y me supera, me supera mucho, me queda enorme, y mira que ya me avisaron de que me superaba. 

Respecto al salto no lo veo imprescindible, pero vamos, que lo practico, pero estoy a años de hacer algo decente. Le encuentro el mismo problema que al robo (que lo practico mucho más). Es que a la gente le gusta ver que mezclas después del control. De todas formas no niego la utilidad de las dos, si no no las practicaría. Aunque reconozco que lo de practicar el robo es un capricho personal, como el que le da por beber zumo de bellotas, pués lo mismo, es solo un pasatiempo.

Luis, yo también prefiero dedicarle el tiempo a obtener la preparación que a practicar el DL directo. Preparación favorita: cuenta del meñique, pero es que también es tan difícil, tanto...... que al final siempre acabo obteniéndola en público con el pulgar.

Un saludo
Rafa

----------


## Voidmain

> Otra cosa que me ha chocado... ¿¿¿el salto es una técnica no imprescindible?? vamos, ni de borma.  Vale que puedas salir del paso sin hacer saltos, pero si hay tres técnicas que son imprescincibles son el salto, el empalme y el enfile.  Todo lo demás sí puede ser prescindible.


Hombre, tu mismo lo dejas claro. Puedes salir del paso sin hacer saltos, asi que es prescindible. En mi opinión solo hay dos cosas imprescindibles en cartomagia: La baraja, y la presentación. De todos modos no vamos a entrar en un duelo de semántica por algo así.




> Vamos a pensarlo, le pido a cualquiera que lea esto que coja una baraja (pero que la coja de verdad) y que le da la vuelta a la primera carta, sin pensar nada más. El 99% seguro que habéis utilizado el pulgar de la mano que sujeta para adelantar la carta, habéis hecho un empuje.


Recuerdo que hace un tiempo me dediqué a pedir a mis conocidos que diesen la vuelta a la carta top para comprobar cual era el movimiento natural de la gente, y me temo que muy muy muy poquitos realizaron el empuje. La mayoría la volteaban tomandola por el lado corto inferior. 
Creo que el asunto de la naturalidad al voltear es algo peliagudo, ya que cuando nos planteamos este asunto, nuestra naturalidad ya ha sido alterada por la práctica cartomágica.
Aunque no se... es posible que según la región se volteen las cartas de diferente manera.

----------


## popt

Rafa, también es para mí un placer leerte  :Wink: .  Una pena lo de Córdoba, pero seguro que hay más ocasiones ¿vas al nacional o a algún congreso este año?  Yo creo que iré a Vitoria y a Málaga además de al nacional...

Ojalá me saliese la cuenta del meñique, la llevo prácticando (poco, todo hay que decirlo) desde que pusiste un post hace algún tiempo diciendo que estabas practicándola.  A ver si algún día sale.

Sobre la naturalidad, la practicidad y la elegancia... es complicado que las tres se den a la vez.  Yo me quedo con la elegancia, con la sensación de ingravidez, con un DL similar al de Dámaso o a la Ola de Carrol.  Ahora, no son naturales pero son lo que me dan más sensación de ingravidez.  Creo también que una mayor sensación de ingravidez en un DL causa una mayor sensación de unicartidad... pero todo es debatible.

El salto sí creo que es algo imprescindible.  Se puede pasar sin él al igual que se puede pasar haciendo sólo juegos matemáticos y sin conocer técnica alguna.  Se pueda pasar sin cualquier cosa, ni necesitas toda la baraja, con dos o tres cartas tienes juegos magníficos.

A lo que quería llegar es a que si tienes que dominar tres técnicas a la perfección, deberían ser el salto, el enfile y el empalme.  Claro que no son las primeras a aprender, que son probablemente las más difíciles y que es imposible que salgan perfectas sin una buena cobertura al construir el juego.  Pero son las técnicas que pueden crear mayor impacto mágico.

Durante siglos se ha hecho magia sólo con esas tres técnicas, ¿de verdad podemos considerar ahora que son prescindibles?

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Luis, que más quisiera que poder ir al nacional... un amigo se presenta en magia de cerca y me hubiera encantado poder ir a verle participar. El caso es que mi mujer está a punto de entrar en el séptimo mes de embarazo, y ya tenemos que empezar a dejar de movernos y reposar un poco. Que viene en camino Juan, el mayor mago que hayamos podido imaginar (seguro que al final ni le gusta jugar a las cartas  :D  :D  :D ). Oye, que no penséis que soy tan friki de ponerle el nombre de Tamariz, que se llama Juan por otra cosilla....   8-) . "Juan de la Torre", bonito nombre para un mago, hijo de aquel legendario "Rafa de la Torre", aquel cordobés  (es que lo de faliny lo metí para registrarme en el foro, pero vamos, que ni me gusta ni me ha gustado nunca".

Pués lo de la cuenta del meñique, yo sigo sin hacerla bien salvo para la asociación de espectadores de la ONCE. Me sale fatal, pero es lo mismo que con otras cosas, se practica con las vistas puestas a uno de estos años venideros.

Pasa con esta conversación como con otras muchas, de las buenas. Que uno piensa: "no, no, esto que yo pienso me ha llevado tiempo madurarlo, y está bien", y llega otro con otros argumentos, y también está bien, y uno no reniega de su idea, pero tampoco puede dar motivos en contra de las ideas del otro.

Ahora has dejado más claro lo que querías expresar sobre el salto. Al principio, cuando has dicho que que es imprescindible se podía malinterpretar como el hecho de que no puedes hacer cartomagia técnica sin el salto. Con tu último mensaje si estoy más de acuerdo, aunque conozco a dos magos reconocidos con premios en concursos españoles, y ninguno de ellos realiza el salto en su magia. No sé, todo depende de la gente que tengas alrededor.

Bueno, un saludo, y espero poder conoceros algún día por los Madriles, aunque de momento..... con Juan va a estar difícil.

Rafa

----------


## Voidmain

Durante siglos se ha hecho fuego sólo con dos piedras, ¿de verdad podemos considerar ahora que son prescindibles?
Pues sí y no. Depende de la situación. Si te encuentras en un bosque en plena noche y sin nada a mano para encender fuego salvo dos piedras, más te vale saber usarlas.

El salto es tan imprescindible como el doble lift directo, en tanto el juego los requiera. Si puedes substituir un salto por un control mas "sencillo", pues adelante. Pero evidentemente jamás usaras un doble corte en una ambiciosa. 

Que conste que soy un amante del salto, y si los ángulos me lo permiten siempre le dare prioridad antes que a otros controles, aunque solo sea para satisfacer a mi insaciable ego. Pero leñe, estoy harto de leer que los tres pilares de la magia clásica que tu mencionas son perfectamente reemplazables, en la mayoría de los casos, por maniobras mas asequibles.

Lo mismo se podría aplicar al tema de este hilo, el doble lift. Puedes hacerlo directo, claro... pero no suele ser imprescindible. ¿Por que no substituirlo por un doble con preparación si eso te hace sentir mas seguro y no afecta al efecto resultante?

El problema de la cartomagia es que esta llena de dogmas, mandamientos y pilares. Para hacer magia creo que basta con una buena presentación y punto. Si yo hubiese tenido claro eso desde un principio no habría empezado la casa por el tejado aprendiendo el salto. Aunque aquí ya entramos en el terreno de los traumas personales :P
Que cada cual aprenda a su ritmo, y con lo que se sienta mas a gusto. Lo que importa es respetar lo que la magia representa.

----------


## Némesis

> Vamos a pensarlo, le pido a cualquiera que lea esto que coja una baraja (pero que la coja de verdad) y que le da la vuelta a la primera carta, sin pensar nada más. El 99% seguro que habéis utilizado el pulgar de la mano que sujeta para adelantar la carta, habéis hecho un empuje. ¿De verdad es más natural dejar la mano izquierda quieta, inmóvil, e intentar separar una carta con la yema del dedo índice derecho, para cogerla a continuación y hacer un volteo sobre la baraja?, yo no lo veo (aunque reconozco que hay magos a los que admiramos todos y que lo hacen así).


Sólo un apunte. El espectador no se cuestionará la naturalidad (o lo que nosotros llamamos tal) de una acción si es elgante y está en armonía con la cadencia de movimientos que ve.

La frase no es mía, es de Gabi   :Wink: 

Yo podría reescribir la pregunta en el sentido contrario: qué es más natural? Un meñique haciendo el indio media hora y luego acabar volteando la carta de la misma forma o hacerlo sin tanto meneo?

¿Qué es más elegante y coherente entonces? ¿Un DL al tacto o uno con preparación? Creo que la respuesta dependerá de cada caso. Desde luego, a mí me sale mil veces más elegante el directo que el que requiere preparación.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> ¿Qué es más elegante y coherente entonces? ¿Un DL al tacto o uno con preparación? Creo que la respuesta dependerá de cada caso. Desde luego, a mí me sale mil veces más elegante el directo que el que requiere preparación.


Hombre, Némesis... ¡que de tiempo sin hablar!. Vamos a ver, que quizá en mi mensaje anterior fui demasiado tajante. No te quiero decir que el DL instantáneo sea malo, ni de lejos, es una técnica estupenda, pero en mis manos no llegó nunca a salir bien, al menos lo bastante como para confiar al 100%. 

No llegué a tener la misma naturalidad al hacer un instantáneo que uno basado en separación. Puede que casi siempre saliese bien, pero no a la misma velocidad. Y si vas a hacer un DL en público, y se te atranca un poquito, solo un poquito, ya puedes estar delatando que pasa algo raro. Pero todo esto es solo y únicamente en mis manos, EN MIS MANOS. Yo normalmente intento hablar de mis manos, y a veces se me va un poco la olla y generalizo.

Bueno, lo dicho, que cada uno tiene que hacer sus técnicas, las que mejor se le adapten. Primero se prueban, y después te quedas con las que te gusten.

Un saludo
Rafa

----------


## Némesis

Hombre, evidentemente si crees que tus manos pueden delatar algo raro es preferible emplear separación. De hecho, cuando vi el DL al tacto por primera vez me pareció una cosa "imposible". "Yo nunca voy a hacer eso", pensé. ¡Y ahora casi no hago otro que no sea ese! (entre otras cosas, porque la cuenta del meñique en mis manos es una petardada). En cambio, me acostumbré de tal forma que ya no lo hago de otra manera. Ahora desde luego lo hago con más confianza, y ésa sí que es una técnica de las que sale, realmente, si se practica.

----------


## Magic_Hands

Hacer un movimiento de extensión de las cartas y marcar un   :Smile1:   en la   :Wink:  .

(EDITADO POR MODERADOR. No se pueden explicitar técnicas o efectos)

----------


## Némesis

> Hacer un movimiento de extensión de las cartas y marcar un    en la   .


¿Ein?

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Hacer un movimiento de extensión de las cartas y marcar un    en la   .


¿Ein?, ¿Ein?. 

De verdad que no entiendo estos comentarios

----------


## Némesis

Yo tampoco los entiendo. Estoy por editarlo, porque creo que se explicita demasiado el secreto.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

je, eso mola, yo en la palabra clave pondría una carita sonriente.......  :D  :D

----------


## themagician

Aunque lo hayas editado se sigue viendo el mensaje entero en vuestras citas :D

----------


## Magic_Hands

Disculpen mi desconocimiento de las normas del lugar. Pensaba que éste era un foro para hablar de cartomagia.

Saludos,

----------


## popt

Por favor, lee entonces las normas del foro.

----------


## Tereso

pues qué de cosas de DL, en 10 minutos leyendo el hilo he aprendido mucho más que en 7 meses de programar sistemas...:P

Bueno, en tono serio, me parecen muy buenas las aproximaciones que se hacen.

Respecto a la naturalidad y la elegancia al realizar un DL, me gustaría destacar, precisamente, que el espectador espera ver cosas poco naturales y muy elegantes al percibir magia, precisamente está ahí por eso. Una cosa es como un profáno toma la top-1 y otra como lo "debe" hacer el mago, ¿me explico bien :P? 

Un profano no sabe hacer cintillas, le parecen cosas muy poco naturales, sin embargo al hacerle una para que elija la carta siempre esbozará una sonrisilla de satisfacción al ver realizadas cosas en las que el nunca habria pensado...

Yo me preguntaba hace unos pocos días cual sería la mejor manera de realizar DLs, he estado mucho con el DL que enseña Brad Christian en el DVD de la Ambiciosa (aproximadamente siete meses), he estado un mes con el que enseña Daryl en su DVD de ambiciosa y también he estado unos tres meses con un DL que no se si esté documentado como tal, pero se hace haciendo un dribble, y la verdad que lo descubri por accidente... (lo voy a patentar  :twisted :Smile1: 

He presentado tanto el de empuje como el de dribble un par de veces y lógicamente, son "modos" muy poco naturales ya que nunca se verá a un profano haciendo un dribble para sacar la top-1, pero a mis espectadores les ha gustado mucho y no saben ni por dónde fué la cosa:P  así que mi conclusión personal es que dependiendo de la cadencia del efecto, se aplica uno u otro DL... siempre teniendo en cuenta que la naturalidad y sensación de unicidad se puede reforzar en función del contexto del efecto.

También acepto que la falta de elegancia intencional es un elemento ácido pero bastante adictivo:P

Respecto a las tecnicas imprescindibles... me faltan años luz para tener una opinión jejeje.

¡Un DSaludo a todos!

----------


## ska1985

hola!
Queria saber si alguno me podria aconsejar algun libro que trate en profundidad el DL, las explicaciones que vienen en el Canuto y el GEC 1 y 2 no me acaban de convence de un manejo perfecto, os agradeceria que me ayudarais un poco.
un saludo

----------


## The Black Prince

> hola!
> Queria saber si alguno me podria aconsejar algun libro que trate en profundidad el DL, las explicaciones que vienen en el Canuto y el GEC 1 y 2 no me acaban de convence de un manejo perfecto, os agradeceria que me ayudarais un poco.
> un saludo


En los libros de ascanio,aunque no se habla solo del Doble volteo, si que hay un montón de técnicas y matices para la unicartidad.

Un saludo,

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

con el tiempo, eso no te ocurrira.

----------


## thrasher

hiposonanona postea en todos aldos y no dice nada xD ... 

de lo que hablaban arriba de que es mas natural para sacar la sup-1, yo lo hago por separacion y luego la saco tal cual como la sacan las personas, y algo que usaba en mis comiensos y ahora = lo hago derepente es mojar un poco la carta, que casi ni se note y pegar la otra ensima, le decis al espectador que saque la primera y el mismo estara asiendo un DL sin darse cuenta, luego al dejar la carta en la mesa y terminar el truco [el truco que sea que hayas echo] quedara el triple de impresionado  :D

----------


## .aceofspades.

a mí al principio tambien me pasaba eso pero con la practica te acaba desapareciendo ese problema

----------


## azegarra

A mi me parece que el DL directo recien uno lo domina luego de las falsas dadas en segunda, porque antes de eso el doble empuje se puede sustituir por otras tecnicas, como cuenta con el pulgar, con las dos manos por atras; en cambio con la dada en segunda obligatoriamente hay que dominar el doble empuje y como consecuencia el DL directo (GEC 3).

El problema es que si dejas de practicar un poco, al menos eso me ha pasado, el doble empuje es facil de perderlo.

----------

